# Verkaufe &amp;quot;Call of Juarez XBOX&amp;quot; und &amp;quot;Far Cry 2 PC&amp;quot;



## Nacko (24. April 2009)

Call of Juarez XBOX (gebraucht, TOP-Zustand) -VB 15€ inkl. Versand

Far Cry 2 (Neu in Papierhülle mit Original-Key natürlich) -VB  20€ inkl. Versand

Schreibt mich gerne an

gbib77@web.de

mfG

Nacko


----------

